
Google Apps a Productivity Killer?  (from a Microsoft guy :) ) - mattculbreth
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/02/are_google_apps.html
======
mattculbreth
I like this guy's blog and he's usually got some good stuff, but this one
smells a bit funny. I've actually found since I got my Mac that you really
don't need the Microsoft software as much s you'd think. I love Office 2007,
but honestly at this point I greatly prefer web mail, and the online and open
office suites are almost there.

